# Spartans, What is your profession?



## jcarapet (Feb 28, 2015)

I feel bad even asking this, but I have to. I am a sysadmin/developer who happens to love photography. It is a serious side business for how little I market myself. Based on the average post on here everyone is a photographer, but I have to think there are others like me. My question is this. What does everyone do here to account for there G.A.S.?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 28, 2015)

I am actually a full time self employed photographer, which means I spend about one day a week actually taking photos.


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm an unemployed system administrator, so what differentiates me from you two former posters is that I can shoot more often than PrivateByDesign, but have to ignore my G.A.S. a lot more than JCarapet.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 28, 2015)

Materials Director for an electronics manufacturing company and father of three. Photography is one of my favorite hobbies and my main creative outlet. There is never enough time for photography, but I work it in. I travel a fair amount for my job which allows me to experience and photograph some locations I may not get to see otherwise.


----------



## FEBS (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm a self-employed business consultant with main focus on SME specific manufacturing and logistics. My colleagues and I do implement, redesign and optimize ERP and other business solutions for that market.


----------



## candyman (Feb 28, 2015)

I am a self-employed advisor with main focus on operational excellence. I help (advice, implement, optimize) organizations with the implementation and management of transition and operation processes. Goal is to improve the reliability of delivery of services, the relationship with customers and empowering employees.
This leaves me with less time for photography as I wished for (also since I am gratefully busy with my 2 children) 
However I booked some days in a hiding hut for bird photography, managed to sign-up to some different kind of workshops and will be again on a photography trip to the Middle East - next to my spare time of going out in the field every moment I can find.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 28, 2015)

I am running a company delivering communications, navigation, surveillance and automation systems to airports and air navigation service providers across the world. Currently we have systems operating in more than 120 countries, so I get to travel quite a bit and enjoy meeting all the cultures of the world. Except for the US, which is a very protected market, we have about 50% of the global instrument landing system market, so there´s a good chance that when you´re out flying, our systems are bringing you safely to ground and up to gate.

Photography has been one of my main hobbies since the mid seventies (the others are music/hifi, food & wine and flyfishing) and it is occupying more and more of my (limited) spare time. I have absolutely no commercial interest in photography. It is just for fun and that is probably why I enjoy it as much as I do. Maybe I´ll pursue a second career when I retire from my current job


----------



## sulla (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm a physicist. I do optics, mass spectrometry, and process engineering.
I do photography as my hobby and have only a few clients a year. I sure don't live on photography.


----------



## sanj (Feb 28, 2015)

I work as cinematographer in movies. When free I take photos avidly - almost always carry a camera with me. So am lucky enough to work with gear almost throughout.


----------



## sanj (Feb 28, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> I am actually a full time self employed photographer, which means I spend about one day a week actually taking photos.



The best reply EVER!


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm a creative director/ designer/ illustrator in the toy industry in NYC. I also do commercial product photography in toys, consumer electronics and luxury beauty.

Photography became my creative outlet after I became a professional artist- as that art then became "work".

Then people started asking about my photography. After taking on a few event jobs and portrait work I realized I hated turning photography into my "work" too. So I made a rule with myself that I will only do commercial photography professionally since it ties in nicely with what I do (I do all photoshoots for the products I work on), and I keep all other photography as my "fine art" and personal work!

If any photographer lives in the NY area, feel free to send me your contact info as I do turn down all requests for wedding, portrait and event work! I'd love to pass that work on to the community here. All my people are mostly designers.


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 28, 2015)

This is a cool thread! Interesting to see the mix of people of this community..

And no talk of sensors and geeky stuff!!!!


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2015)

I’m an Airline pilot. I work as a Civil Aviation Inspector for the Government. I conduct investigations on aviation accidents and incidents. Photography is my hobby.


----------



## surapon (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, I am 66 Year Old man , But Young at heart, Yes I have my own Company Architects and Engineers since 1985, and I am Full time architect too. Yes, I have Photography as my main hobby, Plus eat great goods are only second hobby.
I make average $ 10,000 to 15,000 US Dollars for Photography Hobby( take the photos for Tourist department for the counties, Wedding and entertainment industry) but that not enough for my GAS. to buy the new Lenses or new Cameras---Ha, Ha, Ha, That why I still work full time Architect to make more money to feed my hungry Family and my GAS. illness too.
One day, after my health not good and healthy anymore, I will dump all equipment to my dear son, and Carry only Cell Phone with 32 MP. Camera.
Have FUN to the hobby that we all love.
Surapon


----------



## DJP (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm 20 years old and training to be an architectural technician. Photography is my hobby.


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 28, 2015)

Retired (since 2007) telecommunications executive, and now a telecom / IT consultant. Since my work occasionally includes making and editing images (as well as video and audio), I expense all of my photographic gear to my business. It still comes out of my pocket, but "above the line," rather than "below the line."


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Feb 28, 2015)

MD, working full time for the police.
Fotography has always been my beloved hobby, and I am glad I can spend some (!!) money on it.


----------



## climber (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi.

Last year I graduated on a Faculty of Electrical Engineering and now, I work for a company where we make rotary and linear encoders. I am in R&D department.

Photography is just for hobby and for relaxation.


----------



## wyldeguy (Feb 28, 2015)

Computer electronics engineer. Photography has been my hobby for close to 2 decades. A lot less time for it the past few years but I try to find time here and there. My job pays me well enough that I can buy a new lens every year, if I need a new lens that is.


----------



## candc (Feb 28, 2015)

i am a site superintendent for a general contractor/construction management company. we do mostly bigger commercial work. i enjoy it because i spend a lot of my time outdoors, just like the photography and other things that i like. canoe tripping, fishing, cycling.


----------



## RobertG. (Feb 28, 2015)

I work in clinical research, currently as a fulltime clinical research coordinator in a large medical practice. Beforehand I worked in contract reseach organizations and pharma companies. Photography is just one of too many hobbies.


----------



## agierke (Feb 28, 2015)

just a pro photographer here. though over the years that has included assisting, lab tech, college professor, studio manager, digital tech and pretty much anything else that will get me on a set.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 28, 2015)

Retired in November from managing a press and communications staff for a state legislative caucus. 

Now working as a subcontractor for a (formerly) one-man PR firm, doing communications strategy, writing, photography and possibly soon some video. Actually finding myself doing more photography for paying clients than I anticipated.


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm a data center network engineer for HP and I love it. The environment is constantly changing there and I get to take all of our new products and learn how to implement and optimize them so we can showcase to our customers. Photography is my hobby and I also teach photography to kids in our local 4-H club.


----------



## xps (Feb 28, 2015)

Hobby photographer, now retired due to an nearly fatal accident at work. I worked as an pilot and intensivist. Since childhood interested in photography. My "SSD" got reformatted and has still a lot of damaged clusters. But trying to learn a lot of my favourite hobby again.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 28, 2015)

I am a design engineer working for a major auto maker. My current project is a future small-displacement, turbocharged petrol engine.

I consider myself strictly an amateur photographer, although in the past some work I did earned me compensation in the form of a meal at a nice restaurant.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 28, 2015)

Aerospace engineer working in the helicopter industry. Used to play with my dad's film Pentaxes back in the day, and my first SLR was a Pentax. Loved Canon's lens selection, so switched to Canon with the 20D.


----------



## jcarapet (Feb 28, 2015)

pdirestajr said:


> If any photographer lives in the NY area, feel free to send me your contact info as I do turn down all requests for wedding, portrait and event work! I'd love to pass that work on to the community here. All my people are mostly designers.



That is great of you to offer, +5 internets for you. And i feel you on the work aspect. I love taking photos, but if I was pressured to do it as my only source of income I would lose a lot of love for it. For now it just helps pay for my other hobby, trying new craft beers ;D

There is a large trend of Engineers on this list, but still pretty diverse. I am just happy we are all united in our love of photography. 

I like how I'm not the only one who writes off my G.A.S. as a business expense as well. I use it to record my companies blog videos and some presentations in town. Do I really need a 5d3 and a 70-200 to capture that? Yes, yes i do...


----------



## AlanF (Feb 28, 2015)

Spartan? My hero is Odysseus from Ithaca, not those thugs from Sparta.


----------



## DavidA (Feb 28, 2015)

Retired (2013) technology and operations executive. I spent the last 17 years working with a broad range of industries. One of my favorite responsibilities was as operating chair for our acquisition of the Kodak image sensor business.

I am 62 and have been into photography since my college days. I put it aside as my career evolved but jumped back in 2000 as digital picked up steam. I have always used photography as a way to relax and didn't want to spoil my fun by making it a business. I have always been able to afford the equipment and shoot what I enjoy. I get a lot of requests for my nature and wildlife photos and finally setup a business entity and Photoshelter site.

Retirement has given me the opportunity to travel for fun and shoot in unique locations. I like to shoot everything from studio to wildlife. I recently got hooked on airshows and plan to attend 3-4 this year.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 28, 2015)

A full time photographer, mostly commercial portraiture or other forms of portraits. I've also been working slowly into real estate and a stock portfolio adds additional income. Occasional weddings and being hired as a second shooter also has given extra stability to my income. Overall I'm varied in my experience as a photographer and it's mostly due to freelancing this long.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Feb 28, 2015)

I am a lab rat  but it pays the bills


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 28, 2015)

I am an ex banker. No not one of the rich ones!
I was just a clerk and was made redundant in Sept 2013 at 53 years old. However as I was on the "Old" pension scheme this was the best career move I ever made!
I now have lots of time to pursue my numerous hobbies, especially photography, but am now having to be careful with GAS! I do need to get my priorities sorted out as on Monday I am getting a newer car and it is going to cost MORE than my long lens! I must be ill spending silly money on transport when there are lovely big white lenses out there!


----------



## Freddie (Feb 28, 2015)

*Semi-retired Graphic Artist and Photographer*

I retired from a major advertising agency where I was doing digital imaging retouch work at the end. We worked mostly from film scans at that point although some digital files were trickling in. I hadn't done any commercial photography for about ten years and one day in early 2002 I was looking at the images Canon put up online from the D60 digital camera. Wow, I thought, they've finally got something worth trying! I immediately sold all my Canon film bodies and bought a D60. Over the next few months, I upgraded all my lenses to L-series as the G.A.S. hit me hard. It's been a carnival ride ever since. Six camera bodies and 12 different lenses later here I am. Since I had already set up a business entity in the late 80s, I simply resumed shooting anything and everything I could but mostly, nature, wildlife, and landscape. I did HDR real estate for a while in order to develop further skills in that direction. I make enough income from various avenues now to allow upgrading every few years and we travel a lot for photography sites. I switched from Nikon to Canon in 1978 because Canon gear was simply cheaper at the time. I have no bias against any camera platform. I've always felt that unless you can afford the Stradivarius camera equivalent you may as well play on with whatever you have and do the best you can. Buying a Nikon, Sony, etc. system is not going to make me any better at photography.


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 28, 2015)

Currently, I'm a (little jaded) IT person, working in database design, sometimes support role. While I've been working in the IT field for 20 years now, I'm at that tipping point of wanting to move on to a new career. In 2011, I was out of work for 12+ months, which certainly brings focus to what is important in life. Getting back to work in the past 3-4 years has certainly been financially rewarding, allowing me to pretty much get the gear I wanted. Photography has always been a release of the mind for me. Landscape, macro, birding, etc, have not only brought creative elements to my photography, but also the technical challenges. Prior to IT I was in the hospital equipment business for 15 years, and before that, optics and optical design.

Great thread by the way


----------



## mdmphoto (Feb 28, 2015)

A career public employee; Federal (Officer), State (Drone), County (originally a helper-Bee public servant, finally a drone)-from which I retired, in Chicago, Il and now City/County of Honolulu, Hi (YAY!!!) and once again Blessed to be a Servant to the Public. My long-time hobby and avocation has earned me some dollars shooting events, travel, landscape, wildlife Fine-Art, commercial, head shots, and even a few weddings, and teaching Lightroom and photo editing in a classroom and individually.
NOTE: Ditto on weddings- I am very uncomfortable with the responsibility as anything other than an assistant or 2nd camera.
I shoot what I like, and try to find something interesting in it, or what others like and what they find interesting about it...


----------



## The Bad Duck (Feb 28, 2015)

Full time farmer, part time photographer (about 20% of income) and "journalist" (I´m writing for a magazine but I have no journalistic education).

Used to work with SCCM, MSI-packaging, Virtualization (app-v) and user support on the Swedish Agricultural University, but where is the challenge in that and how does that make the world a better place?


----------



## distant.star (Feb 28, 2015)

.
I'm not exactly an employer's dream. My all-time favorite line from an employee performance review said: "Bill does not compromise easily." I consider that a positive thing; they did not. Various iterations of my "career" have included:

Paid killer for the U.S. government (Vietnam)

Loan company collection manager

Truck driver

Wedding photographer

Magazine writer/editor/photographer/reporter

National trade assn exec

Community activist

Non-profit founder & ceo

Web publisher for major software company (tax & financial mngt)

Counselor -- state corrections dept.

Public safety dispatcher, state police dept.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Feb 28, 2015)

I work in finance at an aerospace company. I do photography strictly as a hobby and as a way to relax. I prefer landscapes, nightscapes and wildlife. No one to let down = no pressure = much more enjoyable experience.


----------



## silverfox9142 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm a retired commercial general contractor. Mainly larger stuff - hospitals, water treatment and waste water treatment plants, bridges - that sort of stuff. I've been retired for about 15 years. 

I took up primarily to take pics of our 11 grandkids. So now I'm hooked and am amazed at the quality of incredible images taken by all of you. I have so much to learn but am blessed to have the time to spend on photography.


----------



## patrickfd (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm a retired (because of a job injury) firefighter and now work as a police/fire dispatcher. I consider myself a serious hobby photographer. I shoot mostly fire department emergency scenes.


----------



## untenchicken (Mar 1, 2015)

I am the only Belgian Chocolatier in Japan.  I am running a small shop in Kobe, but am planning to return to Europe soon because the climate here in Japan isn't getting any better (and I am not talking about the weather!) I used to be a freelance photographer though (mainly in Tokyo) and sometimes worked for the ANA in flight magazine and the FT and even managed to publish a little book here in Japan called "わくわく英語フォトブック" which is out off print now so I am not considering mentioning this as promoting myself ;D

I do not miss being a photographer because I really damaged my neck carrying a big fat photobag around and hated the hours traveling to and from a location and waiting for the 'stupid journalist' to finish! 

But I cannot bear to leave the house without a camera on my shoulder, because then I feel like a soldier without his gun.


----------



## Zeidora (Mar 1, 2015)

Museum curator in marine invertebrate zoology. Also run our scanning electron microscopy facility, and am the go-to guy for anything to do with specialty imaging (micro, macro, WA, 4x5") and image manipulation. Been doing photography for about 30 years. For myself, I do weird nature/natural history (slime molds, flat-worms, etc.). Completely disillusioned with stock-photography (alamy: do NOT recommend). Stock photo gives a bit of IRS "hobby income", but still spend way more on it privately. If I upload images again, it will be on CalPhoto, but will be busy with latest book (#5) for the next decade or so.


----------



## meywd (Mar 1, 2015)

A Software Developer, Photography is my main hobby, along with Computer Games - is that a hobby? ;D - played WOW for 4 years, Baking Cookies, watching movies, reading fiction books, and trying to dedicate time to Astronomy.

Programming is my only way to support my GAS which unfortunately is not limited to photography, also time is limited as everyone in the IT business need their projects done fast which only means 12+ hours of work.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm a Ph.D candidate in engineering with background in mechanical and aerospace structural engineering. My research is on the durability of composite materials under arctic climate (for the wind energy industry). 

I've only been into photography for about six years now, but previously did quite a bit of drawing/illustration as a hobby. I have no intent on ever being anything close to a professional photographer, but I enjoy the challenges of the medium so I keep on going. Honestly, I am much better at finding what I did wrong in my photos after taking them than in making them right in the first place so that photography would not be a good business for me.


----------



## andarx (Mar 1, 2015)

I've worked the last 10 years as a network administrator, now don't have that job any more. I'm trying to cover GAS expenses working as a part time IT consultant and a photographer. 
After doing a few weddings I realized that I like it and decided to take on people photography, but so far this has not been sufficient to pay for all the stuff I'd like to have.
I have to be happy with what I've got (TBH I think I've got enough equipment to do what I want, but GAS is too strong to overcome and I'm still in denial)


----------



## sanj (Mar 1, 2015)

I am in good company. This is the best party there is!


----------



## jcarapet (Mar 1, 2015)

meywd said:


> A Software Developer, Photography is my main hobby, along with Computer Games - is that a hobby? ;D - played WOW for 4 years, Baking Cookies, watching movies, reading fiction books, and trying to dedicate time to Astronomy.
> 
> Programming is my only way to support my GAS which unfortunately is not limited to photography, also time is limited as everyone in the IT business need their projects done fast which only means 12+ hours of work.



ha, I know that feeling. 

"But honey, I need this water cooled, 32 GB ram, 8 drive Raid array box..." ;D


----------



## ninjapeps (Mar 1, 2015)

Web developer. Photography is just a hobby that eats up most of my money, though I haven't seriously wanted to make any big purchases in over a year. I'm thankful Canon hasn't decided to update their 135mm f2 yet.


----------



## westr70 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm an archaeologist working in the western United States. Vice President and with the company 34 years. Archaeologists don't retire. When you die, they label your skull and put you on a shelf.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 1, 2015)

Communications research....

First major project that I worked on was Telidon. http://www.friendsofcrc.ca/Projects/Telidon/Telidon.html

The project predated the internet and influenced many aspects of it's design, including the concepts of HTML and the idea that you could connect from anywhere. In 1986, when the internet was officially created, we were part of it.... and here is a picture from 1986.... the first cat picture posted on the internet!


----------



## Mr1Dx (Mar 1, 2015)

Import/Export. 

I travel from US to Asia often. Sony A7s + FE 16-35mm + FE 55mm are my travel companions last couple years, much less distraction than my 1Dx + L lenses.


----------



## daniela (Mar 1, 2015)

I am an former war refugee and worked as an teacher, now fulltime mother (3 kids) and housewife.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 1, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Communications research....
> 
> First major project that I worked on was Telidon. http://www.friendsofcrc.ca/Projects/Telidon/Telidon.html
> 
> The project predated the internet and influenced many aspects of it's design, including the concepts of HTML and the idea that you could connect from anywhere. In 1986, when the internet was officially created, we were part of it.... and here is a picture from 1986.... the first cat picture posted on the internet!


I always wondered which was the first cat image ;D

I spent quite a bit of time in Silicon Valley in the mid to late eighties (I was an ASIC designer in those days) and remember this era well. Very exiting times.


----------



## wsmith96 (Mar 1, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I always wondered which was the first cat image ;D
> 
> I spent quite a bit of time in Silicon Valley in the mid to late eighties (I was an ASIC designer in those days) and remember this era well. Very exiting times.



Who were you designing ASICs for?


----------



## Viper28 (Mar 1, 2015)

frustrated fighter pilot making a living as a Director of IT for a Swiss Bank (in London). I use photography to relax and usually combine it with climbing mountains to photograph fast jets. Definitely a hobby but my shots have been published in international magazines, books and used in museum displays. Lost count of the number of pilots I've supplied them to, many of whom are now good friends:

In the spirit of the thread title, this is callsign SPARTAN ripping the wings off a F15E in mid-wales (in the pouring rain  ):







old 40D + 400/5.6L and about ISO800!


----------



## Omni Images (Mar 1, 2015)

Bowser boy at 13, started to make my own surfboards in 1974, left school in 76 and worked a year in a fibreglass factory. Got a carpentry apprenticeship.. worked on commercial buildings for 4 years, churches, banks, schools, shops etc. Field Technician operating slipform/jumpform self climbing formwork systems for high rise buildings.
Found snowboarding in 1985 and left to be the first to snowboard the Himalayas in 1986 and compete in US Open and World titles in USA that year. Came back here and promoted snowboarding in Australia, set up a factory to produce the first Australian made snowboards, that went well... ha .. NOT, went back to high rise construction but started to make skateboards part time ... 3 years later left high rise construction to manufacture skateboards full time, 1990 moved down the south coast and have been here ever since ... I now just import skateboards from China and re-brand them here, I work from home now, no more factories ..... I have also been designing and sub contracting builders to build skateparks around Australia .... this has paid for my camera gear ... I designed the worlds largest skatepark in China a few years ago. I didn't do videos.
Early construction https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXlTCkCRIyQ
Finished, excuse the scooters https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhHCsPQC_cw
I am selling a few framed images here in local cafe's etc and would love to open a gallery in my later years ... I'll be 55 this year ..
I called my surfboards Omni back in 1974 and have called my snowboards and skateboards Omni also, hence Omni Images.


----------



## johnb (Mar 1, 2015)

Started out as a rock journalist in the 1960s, doubling up in a poetry band working for British DJ John Peel's Road Show and recording for his short-lived record label, Dandelion. Spent most of my working life as a teacher/lecturer in adult education in London. Now 68, in Wales, semi-retired and have gone back to freelance journalism, writing articles on fly-fishing, primarily for UK magazines. Much easier to place these articles as packages with accompanying images so have brushed up on the photography (started as a teenager when we had a darkroom at school). Still not very good at it but do manage to have images published fairly regularly in magazines and the odd newspaper. So semi-professional, I guess.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 1, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I always wondered which was the first cat image ;D
> ...


I was working for a Norwegian company called Elektrisk Bureau, which a bit later was split and taken over by Ericsson and ABB. In Silicon Valley I primarily worked with ZyMOS and LSI Logic, but we also made some analogue circuits with Hughes in Los Angeles.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Trained as an engineer, no jobs locally (Isle of Wight) , not brave enough to move away so trained as a motor vehicle technician (mechanic!) working on JCB's. Finally got a job in engineering as a toolmaker at a local company, http://www.clarkmasts.com I made some if the moulds for the die cast aluminium parts and moulded rubber bits. 
I dragged them kicking and screaming in to the internet age by registering the domain name and putting up a basic page so that we could be found! Got a rollicking for it but they carried it on! (This was just after the "two types of company, those on the internet and those that fail" speech). 
Made redundant and worked with my brother as a sparkie, he married an American and emigrated so I am now a self employed Classic Car Mechanic specialising in Triumphs, just bought an old lathe, (1955 date stamp on the reprinted manual making it at least 12 yrs older than me and possibly in better condition!) so that I can get back to making things!
Photography habit is casual, though I'd like to get better, and I have to beg for my new gear from my partner! ;D
Sorry for rambling on!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Mar 1, 2015)

There are some cool histories here! Thanks for sharing all.

I sit in a corporate communication department supporting comms and marketing activities (mainly O&G-related but also in fisheries (à la Norway)). This includes project management, media consultancy, content development and media production, often in tandem with advertising agencies and PR firms. After 10 years in this function, this is still an exciting job on an almost daily basis.

Fortunately through my current role I am also often supporting with my camera and/or overseeing hired photographers ("and/or" dependent mostly on timeline/budget).

Best wishes to all in your pursuits


----------



## rpt (Mar 1, 2015)

I passed out of college as an electrical engineer and worked as one for 7 years. Then switched to writing software. Have been in the software industry since 84. Currently I am a director in a software product company looking after the delivery of one of the products and also responsible for the QA, training and documentation teams for the whole company.


----------



## Old Sarge (Mar 1, 2015)

Forty-seven years of law enforcement with both city police and county constable's office (constables in Texas are an interesting, and misunderstood, position). Technically retired three years ago at age of 69 but I still work as a "reserve" a few times a month. Photography has been my hobby since I was ten years old and had a darkroom before I owned a camera.


----------



## Khnnielsen (Mar 1, 2015)

I work as TV-journalist at a major news agency. It can be stressfull at times, and photography help me relax and because I have to focus solely on what is literally in front me and nothing else. 

Also - I didn't expect to see so many retired people in this thread, but it is not suprising to see so many people in IT/engineering/etc. considering this is a gear centric site.


----------



## JoeKerslake (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm a swimming teach who's doing a business degree, photography is my escape from them both!


----------



## GuyF (Mar 1, 2015)

I may, or may not, work for GCHQ in the UK. Currently I'm undercover as a guacamole inspector in Peru.

In reality my real job (not in GCHQ) is so dull and endlessly plagued by IT issues that I can't begin to describe it. Photography is a beautiful escape from the tedium.

Still, I can maybe retire in 20 years or so. :'(


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 1, 2015)

I always wondered what was Neuranatomist job...


----------



## GuyF (Mar 1, 2015)

IMG_0001 said:


> I always wondered what was Neuranatomist job...



He stacks shelves in Walmart or is an ambassador for Nikon or something


----------



## candyman (Mar 1, 2015)

GuyF said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > I always wondered what was Neuranatomist job...
> ...




That...but more likely: http://community.the-digital-picture.com/member.php?u=1413&tab=visitor_messaging#visitor_messaging


----------



## sanj (Mar 1, 2015)

GuyF said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > I always wondered what was Neuranatomist job...
> ...



Hahahaahah. Funny.


----------



## sanj (Mar 1, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Communications research....
> 
> First major project that I worked on was Telidon. http://www.friendsofcrc.ca/Projects/Telidon/Telidon.html
> 
> The project predated the internet and influenced many aspects of it's design, including the concepts of HTML and the idea that you could connect from anywhere. In 1986, when the internet was officially created, we were part of it.... and here is a picture from 1986.... the first cat picture posted on the internet!



The DR seems fine.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 1, 2015)

Omni Images said:


> Bowser boy at 13, started to make my own surfboards in 1974, left school in 76 and worked a year in a fibreglass factory.



Did you ever come across Wayne Miyata in your surfboard activities?


----------



## lion rock (Mar 1, 2015)

Some very interesting backgrounds. Our link together is our intersection of photography despite differences in careers. No job too small, no work too mundane!
Glad to know you!
-r


----------



## Jeffrey (Mar 1, 2015)

I work in the commercial real estate industry as a portfolio manager and strategy guy; shopping centers, office buildings, and industrial buildings. Nature photography is a release for me. I shoot for fun. One day when I grow up I'll figure out what I really want to do.


----------



## Jane (Mar 1, 2015)

Worked as a physicist, systems engineer, and IT and Info Security exec. I lived below my means when working, saved money and retired early with no debts, no mortgage, no car payments. I live well in retirement with my husband who has no GAS of any kind - just give him books and he's happy. We travel several times a year and I satisfy my GAS by saving or forgoing a trip. I go out with my camera several times a week at home to take bird photos but I never sell anything.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 1, 2015)

Jane said:


> Worked as a physicist, systems engineer, and IT and Info Security exec. I lived below my means when working, saved money and retired early with no debts, no mortgage, no car payments. I live well in retirement with my husband who has no GAS of any kind - just give him books and he's happy. We travel several times a year and I satisfy my GAS by saving or forgoing a trip. I go out with my camera several times a week at home to take bird photos but I never sell anything.


Sounds like you got your priorities right and have a good life  I have the money I need to buy whatever my GAS tells me to, but not enough time to enjoy it, as much as I should. I think I have a thing or two to learn from you


----------



## Vivid Color (Mar 1, 2015)

I am an economist who works for a nonpartisan federal audit agency in Washington DC. I work with numerous teams composed of policy analysts, issue area experts, attorneys, accountants, budget analysts, and other social scientists to identify the root causes of problems facing the federal government and the American taxpayer and propose effective solutions. It's a job in which I have to learn new things all the time and it affords me a front row seat in seeing how federal programs actually operate in the US and around the world.

It is hard for me to remember a time in which I did not have a camera in my hand. I'm not good at drawing or painting so photography is my artistic outlet. I hope to be able to retire in about four years and spend more time on traveling and photography. 

Carol


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 1, 2015)

candyman said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_0001 said:
> ...


Ah ah! I knew it, Walmart is in the pharmaceutical research business! Probably spending huge amounts on that anti-union pill everyone dreams about.

Edit: well not everyone actually, but at least those who had camera equipment stuck at the docks.


----------



## bainsybike (Mar 1, 2015)

Retired musician - violinist and teacher - and orchestral administrator. I believe that most people can learn to operate a musical instrument, but the ability to make music is inborn and not all of us possess it. I think that this has parallels in photography, and that I'm one of those who has learnt operate a camera. I love it, though!


----------



## Ripley (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm a data center server engineer that supports HP Proliant and Cisco UCS infrastructures. I used to work in television and dabble in film, but now I enjoy photography.


----------



## Velo Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm a retired aerospace engineer and computer programmer, with the intention to retool myself as a marine biologist. I have the time and money to do amateur photography, but not so much that I feel justified in buying the 600mm lens I have been craving for years.

Part of the fun for me is understanding how everything works and what equipment is available, so I end up on forums like this. I have sold a few photos to support local fundraisers, but most of my images never get past my computer screen.


----------



## offfocus (Mar 1, 2015)

Working as IT consultant to feed the family and funding photography hobby.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Mar 1, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Jane said:
> 
> 
> > Worked as a physicist, systems engineer, and IT and Info Security exec. I lived below my means when working, saved money and retired early with no debts, no mortgage, no car payments. I live well in retirement with my husband who has no GAS of any kind - just give him books and he's happy. We travel several times a year and I satisfy my GAS by saving or forgoing a trip. I go out with my camera several times a week at home to take bird photos but I never sell anything.
> ...



I am also a physicist (optical and solid state) and have been working in financial modelling and high performance system design for bank risk management for the last 15 years or so. I'm trying hard to work towards similar goals, not sure in current markets if I will get there soon. Until that time I will continue on the with nature photography as my major pass time and sell a few shots here and there in water and nature adventure markets.


----------



## mjbehnke (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm a System Engineer for a large Healthcare organization in the midwest. I shoot weddings, senior, family, and private photo sessions as a limited part-time hobby.. for fun, I love shooting wildlife and landscape!


----------



## keemikpoiss (Mar 1, 2015)

I teach chemistry and biochemistry courses at a large public university. Mostly biochemistry labs, where I get to share some of the camera equipment and photography knowledge with our students.


----------



## Omni Images (Mar 1, 2015)

distant.star said:


> Omni Images said:
> 
> 
> > Bowser boy at 13, started to make my own surfboards in 1974, left school in 76 and worked a year in a fibreglass factory.
> ...



No, name doesn't ring a bell.
I remember walking into Midge Farrally's shop to buy some surfboard materials late 1980, walking up the road I saw Simon Anderson's old brown ford parked there with a 3 fin surfboard sticking out the back window .. I asked Midge what's with Simon's board with 3 fins .. he brushed it off, saying Simon is "out There" and each to his own ... Simon won the Bells Beach surf comp Easter 81, one round was 12- 15" and the "thruster" ripped it apart, that was a huge change in surfing. I made plenty 3 fin boards from that day on. It was only ever a hobby for me.


----------



## docfrance (Mar 1, 2015)

Astro Engineering professor, academic department head, faculty liaison to the college track team (I travel with them), and active duty military officer--I get some unique travel opportunities thanks to the US taxpayer. ;-)


----------



## Sunnystate (Mar 1, 2015)

Working as professional artist my entire life. In the niche and the region that I am active, relatively accomplished and respected.

I am amazed that majority of professions here are representing group of population using predominantly left side of the brain, and apparently pretty secure financially as well. 
That probably explains why CR discussions in general seem to be detached with reality of the true market out there  
Honestly, I was expecting more of an artists, poets, writers or musician to be in to photography than pilots, engineers, physicists or economists  

Now it is clear to me why we don't have here enough posts (in my humble opinion) that are able to voice large group of users that beside the logic also follow intuition, gut feelings, emotions, or trends based on whatever (mode, looks, cool factor or social demands) 

As a note I like to point out that most accomplished leaders in technology were/are people claiming to listen to intuition and gut feelings beside numbers, formulas and statistics, just like Tim Cook stated only couple of weeks a go


----------



## AlanF (Mar 1, 2015)

University chemist/biochemist, research and admin, author. Lots of travel and always pack a camera.


----------



## sleepnever (Mar 1, 2015)

Software Engineer (which I love) that pays the bills and funds the photography toys


----------



## eml58 (Mar 1, 2015)

Professional Soldier for 16 Years, retired early & bought a Coal Mine in Indonesia, developed that with my Wife for 22 Years into the 10th largest exporting coal mine in Indonesia, then retired for good @ 55 into my current best job ever, learning to be a lazy non professional Travel/adventure/photographer, love my current job.


----------



## Secrest302 (Mar 2, 2015)

I have been in the semiconductor industry most of my career and have lived in Colorado since college. Currently I am product line manager for an aerospace & defense business focusing on satellite and space applications. In the past 6 months I reentered photography as a hobby. I used to be strong in the 35mm film days but wandered away as digital began taking over. I did not care for the complexity of Photoshop etc. I have the benefit of traveling around the globe in my business dealings and wanted to take up photography again so I could capture the amazing locations I travel to. I now enjoy a full 70D kit and LR. I have a good bag the holds my MB Retina Pro and kit so I can have it with me wherever I go. My travels take me all over the US, Europe, Russia, India, South America and Asia. I wish I had had this kit earlier in my career. SO many places traveled. Over 34 countries to date and some of the most exotic locales. I enjoy reading the entire forum. Cheers!


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Mar 2, 2015)

PhD in engineering from Imperial College, London, ex-tenured professor at a leading US univ., and went into industry with stints at Oracle Corp’n., and Big 5/4/3 and now CEO of a management consulting outfit specialising in Mergers and Acquisitions. Started photography in ’76 with a Nikkormat during my Doctorate days and used it extensively to make transparencies (Kodak slides) for my lectures. Great camera and later learnt darkroom techniques in a pay-as-you use lab in downtown Toronto. Never did colour processing.
Happy with the gear I have {5DMkII, 70-200 L f2.8 IS USM MkII and 24-105 L f4 IS USM) even though can easily afford the latest and most expensive Canon kit there is. Still trying to become a good photographer after 40 yrs of trying. Bought Canon since I did a stint in Canon’s European HQ at Amstelveen (NL) and saw a 3m x 10m poster in their foyer of sports photographers at a major sporting event and all of them had the white lenses pointing at the action. Never looked back. Wife is extremely supportive… she is the one who said I should accompany Sanj on his Safari trip to Kenya in February even when I said it would be an insult to him with my mediocre skills. 

I travel the world and I pack my camera on every trip but rarely get to spend time sightseeing in the cities I visit. I do know, however, the hotels, the airport lounges and locations of my clients in most major cities around the globe. 

Never sold my photos, but a local band uses a picture I took as their Facebook wall or landing page (or whatever it is called). I AM proud of that!


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 2, 2015)

Sunnystate said:


> Working as professional artist my entire life. In the niche and the region that I am active, relatively accomplished and respected.
> 
> I am amazed that majority of professions here are representing group of population using predominantly left side of the brain, and apparently pretty secure financially as well.
> That probably explains why CR discussions in general seem to be detached with reality of the true market out there
> ...



I would have to be surprised of you being surprised, and for a few reasons:
1- Photography is an expensive and technical 'art form'.
2- Liberal professionals are surely more likely to state their jobs and say that they enjoy photo as a hobby than people working at the grocery store as they have less chance of feeling shy about their work. (No offence meant to store clerks as there are no bad jobs), I'm sure everyone gets the point...
3- Engineers like to say they are engineers (by the way, did you know I'm an engineer?).
4- The amount of creativity required in scientific, academic and technical careers is much higher than is usually believed, although the expression of that creativity is different than than of those perceived as artistic.
5- CR is about photographic equipment.
6- I see a lot of very emotive posts about DR, crop vs ff, color spaces and evf vs off!
And so on.

However, I'm curious about you 'working as a professional artist'. I thought being an artist was a condition you were born with, not a form of employment...  Ok, that's a bad joke of my part I guess...


----------



## meywd (Mar 2, 2015)

jcarapet said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > A Software Developer, Photography is my main hobby, along with Computer Games - is that a hobby? ;D - played WOW for 4 years, Baking Cookies, watching movies, reading fiction books, and trying to dedicate time to Astronomy.
> ...



Hahaha yeah, if i hadn't started photography 2 years ago i would have gotten a new pc


----------



## Brooklyn161 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jack of all trades, master of some.
I am a Firefighter/Paramedic, additionally I am a Volunteer Firefighter/Paramedic and do professional Real Estate Photography 2 days a week. The Real Estate gig pays for my hobby, which is photography and started in 1993 with a Ricoh KR5 Super II.


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2015)

Welcome to CR, Brooklyn161


----------



## deleteme (Mar 2, 2015)

Full time photographer. 
Been taking pictures since I was 6. Was given an Instamatic 50 by my Dad who loved the latest gadgets.

Wanted to be an ornithologist and photograph birds all over the world. Didn't work out.
Got a business degree figuring whatever I did would need business knowledge.
Started as a commercial photographer in 1979 but could not get anywhere and worked for photo labs before opening my own. 
Clients started referring jobs to me. Built up my business and have been fortunate to make a decent living shooting architecture, editorial, product and portraiture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Brooklyn161. 
Great respect to you and your colleagues willing to protect life and property and often putting yourselves at risk in the process. I am currently re assembling a car for a firefighter from the London (UK) brigade, a very nice bloke with a slightly warped sense of humour, and most humble about his line of work. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Brooklyn161 said:


> Jack of all trades, master of some.
> I am a Firefighter/Paramedic, additionally I am a Volunteer Firefighter/Paramedic and do professional Real Estate Photography 2 days a week. The Real Estate gig pays for my hobby, which is photography and started in 1993 with a Ricoh KR5 Super II.


----------



## candc (Mar 2, 2015)

IMG_0001 said:


> Sunnystate said:
> 
> 
> > Working as professional artist my entire life. In the niche and the region that I am active, relatively accomplished and respected.
> ...



Point proven.


----------



## zhaoqingMal (Mar 2, 2015)

Teaching English at a vocational college in China at the moment, but have also taught computer animation at a University. Photography is just a hobby for me, and I haven't developed GAS yet, since working in China doesn't pay that much!


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 2, 2015)

Long retired head of advanced technology for major US company. Started photography addiction at age 10 with Kodak Brownie. Worked for several years as a public relations photographer at a local university where I did a lot of medium format stuff, infrared and 4x5 scientific photography. Consequently, I've had loads of boring photos published in newspapers and magazines across the county. However, I tired of always having nasty, chemical stained fingers and decided working as a photographer was a good way to screw-up a wonderful hobby so I pursued an engineering career instead. Still, I always found ways to incorporate photography into work assignments often assisting staff photographers with product photography, etc. Now I shoot a mix of fun stuff and "pro-bono" event & marketing work for non-profits.


----------



## fugu82 (Mar 2, 2015)

Retired from a 25-year career in the Fire Service. Attempting to control a nasty degree of GAS without notable success.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 2, 2015)

Sunnystate said:


> As a note I like to point out that most accomplished leaders in technology were/are people claiming to listen to intuition and gut feelings beside numbers, formulas and statistics, just like Tim Cook stated only couple of weeks a go



Richard Feynman comes immediately to mind. And he knew how to have FUN!!


----------



## distant.star (Mar 2, 2015)

Omni Images said:


> No, name doesn't ring a bell.
> I remember walking into Midge Farrally's shop to buy some surfboard materials late 1980, walking up the road I saw Simon Anderson's old brown ford parked there with a 3 fin surfboard sticking out the back window .. I asked Midge what's with Simon's board with 3 fins .. he brushed it off, saying Simon is "out There" and each to his own ... Simon won the Bells Beach surf comp Easter 81, one round was 12- 15" and the "thruster" ripped it apart, that was a huge change in surfing. I made plenty 3 fin boards from that day on. It was only ever a hobby for me.



Wayne had a board manufacturing operation in Hermosa Beach, CA and was a legendary surfer in the area. He was in the movie "The Endless Summer." The opening scene is Wayne surfing in Hawaii where he was born. Born in Hawaii of Japanese descent, they put him in the Japanese-American sports hall of fame. I was lucky to know him and work with him, in a manner of speaking, at one time. He was a guy who lived his life with the purpose of enjoying every minute. Because of that everyone who came in contact with him loved him. He is very much missed (died in 2005). Here's his shop site...

http://www.waynemiyata.com/


----------



## Sunnystate (Mar 2, 2015)

LOL. being an artist is a condition, but in my case condition that I only brought on myself for various reasons mainly because it became source of my income in critical moment of my life.

Seems like everybody here do worry about future of Canon as a leader, and about quality of Canon products, but CR apparently represents only small group of consumers mostly from developed countries like USA. All I am saying is that you guys represent just that, rather small elite of pretty privileged people. The point is that you will not be able to sustain Canon if everybody else including store clerks abandon it. 
I would like to believe that Canon has other venues of gathering information, and CR is NOT the way to gauge general photographers needs. Most vocal members here represent no more than 5% of consumers (maybe just 1% LOL)

I believe that we should tone down our opinions here a bit and stop speaking for others about what Canon should or should not do, or what the other users, SHOULD need/like or not, and the most ridiculous how much we should pay for particular Canon products or futures.

Hope one of the Canon big executives do have the soul of a genius artist and will go with gut feelings and will revolutionize DSLR market once again to the point that the store clerks will be compelled to use credit card and buy new Canon camera models, just like they did with the 5D classic. 
And our beloved corporation named Canon will prosper so you will be able to buy top of the line products without paying ridiculous premiums as a result







IMG_0001 said:


> Sunnystate said:
> 
> 
> > Working as professional artist my entire life. In the niche and the region that I am active, relatively accomplished and respected.
> ...


----------



## dslrdummy (Mar 2, 2015)

Have spent the last 7 years as a registrar in a Federal Australian court and before that was a lawyer in private practice for 25 years. Discovered photography about 10 years ago and ever since have wondered what might have been if I'd discovered it sooner. My consolation is that I can afford some nice gear - although it's never enough.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 2, 2015)

My father was a very keen competition photographer and has fellowships with the Australian and European Photographic Societies and I was given a box brownie at age 4 + other cameras until I was given my first SLR, an Exacta Varex (fully manual, no light meter etc.).
I also helped my Dad in the darkroom, and we not only did our own colour prints, but also did things like you do in Photoshop like adding things or removing them, dodging and burning etc. under the enlarger.
I got my first brand new SLR in 1968, which was a Canon FT QL.

After high school, I studied engineering, but I didn't finish as I was also working part time and I preferred working than studying, and I ended up as owner of that business and built it up from 3 employees to over 600 people in 2 countries. This was in the leathergoods trade and I'm also a fully trained designer and pattern maker.
As I worked very long hours (averaging around 65 hours a week) I didn't get much time taking photos, and even employed people that I usually trained, to take my product shots for me.
I got into digital around 1990 and my first camera was a funny looking Polaroid made camera. This was used to allow us to easily put product photos onto our computer system. We also used the original version of Photoshop, hence why I know my way around it now.
I sold my business to one of my competitors 3 years ago, and decided that as I hadn't had a holiday for 15 years that I would retire.
And so I did, and I am now as busy as ever chauffeuring my wife around and doing some professional photography in products, weddings and events etc, and I am enjoying myself.


----------



## jcarapet (Mar 2, 2015)

CanadianInvestor said:


> Never sold my photos, but a local band uses a picture I took as their Facebook wall or landing page (or whatever it is called). I AM proud of that!



I feel you on that. I don't sell a lot individually, but just about every friend I have has one of mine as a profile picture! Small victories.


----------



## Omni Images (Mar 2, 2015)

distant.star said:


> Omni Images said:
> 
> 
> > No, name doesn't ring a bell.
> ...


I grew up in Sydney, Australia Distant Star, I just checked out his web site and watched the video, he was way before my time, longboards etc, certainly a legend. I came in the scene just when boards were going short, but still single fins, mid 70's.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Bennymiata. 
So sorry to hear you didn't actually retire when you intended to!  ;D
But seriously, all that matters is that you are happy, and possibly more important not under your wife's feet all day, I've heard that gets on their nerves in short order! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Bennymiata said:


> as I hadn't had a holiday for 15 years that I would retire.
> And so I did, and I am now as busy as ever chauffeuring my wife around and doing some professional photography in products, weddings and events etc, and I am enjoying myself.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Mar 2, 2015)

This is really a nice thread to read, full of interesting bios inspiring me to add mine. I physicist, editor of a German physics magazine, and a freelance science writer working for some major newspapers and journals in Germany and Switzerland. Photography and drawing are my hobbies - well, the latter is a bit more serious because I privatly studied arts besides my work. I mainly draw portraits and do a lot of "street shooting" with my pencil (also with my camera/smartphone, of course), and I work as science cartoonist since many years, too. Sometimes I sell a photo in addition to an article I wrote for a newspaper. I shoot more with the eye of a draughtsman, so often very subtle things catch my attention. This may be the reason why my German artist friends frequently ask me to shoot their events and exhibitions for their catalogues. 

My first camera was a vintage Kodak Retina III, then my wife made me a wonderful gift with a Nikon FM-2 (I still have both cameras). The FM-2 was my school for many years. I'd really recommend anyone to shoot with such a full mechanical film camera for a while, it really teaches the basics of photography. When I went digital, I changed from Nikon to Canon. At that time, there simply was no real alternative to Canon. Fortunately for us users, this has changed so we all can profit from a tough competition driving technology. 

I am lazy with posting images online (due to lack of time), but here's a little gallery I sometimes feed:
http://www.dpreview.com/galleries/6385346624/photos/2464553/frankfurt-hopper-style


----------



## justaCanonuser (Mar 2, 2015)

Sunnystate said:


> Seems like everybody here do worry about future of Canon as a leader, and about quality of Canon products, but CR apparently represents only small group of consumers mostly from developed countries like USA. All I am saying is that you guys represent just that, rather small elite of pretty privileged people. The point is that you will not be able to sustain Canon if everybody else including store clerks abandon it.
> I would like to believe that Canon has other venues of gathering information, and CR is NOT the way to gauge general photographers needs. Most vocal members here represent no more than 5% of consumers (maybe just 1% LOL)
> 
> I believe that we should tone down our opinions here a bit and stop speaking for others about what Canon should or should not do, or what the other users, SHOULD need/like or not, and the most ridiculous how much we should pay for particular Canon products or futures.



+ 10. I think you hit it. CR may provide some interesting user profiles for Canon's design of high-end cameras, but definitely not for their mass products generating most of their revenue.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Mar 2, 2015)

distant.star said:


> Sunnystate said:
> 
> 
> > As a note I like to point out that most accomplished leaders in technology were/are people claiming to listen to intuition and gut feelings beside numbers, formulas and statistics, just like Tim Cook stated only couple of weeks a go
> ...



+10!


----------



## lholmes549 (Mar 2, 2015)

I am a student of Physics so Photography is definitely just a hobby at the minute, with no plans to make it my profession, but who knows! 
I don't have a lot of funds with being a student and everything, so GAS is kept pretty well at bay by necessity but my gear is everything and more than my skill level currently requires.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 2, 2015)

I am a full-time college professor with a Ph.D. who teaches science at a two-year school in the northeast US. I am also a photo correspondent for the local daily newspaper and several weekly newspapers. I spend more time with that than I am in the classroom. Photography is almost 40% of my total income, so teaching pays for my GAS.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 2, 2015)

Lets see - studied electrical engineering.
-started working in CGI, generalist at first, focused mostly on procedurals, simulation and lighting in the long run, plus writing custom tools as needed.
-which got me involved with the effects departments, blending life action and rendered footage, keeping everything in sync and meshing as intended.
-Why don't you fill the DoP's position...make use of the timeslots inbetween, do some commercial& and related stuff?
-We want stylistically matching stills
- A bit of genre shifting here, some net-& paperwork there. Way to much of the latter, guess there's always a price to pay.



distant.star said:


> .
> My all-time favorite line from an employee performance review said: "Bill does not compromise easily." I consider that a positive thing; they did not.


"Cares more about the results then the politics" - carries similar ambiguity. 8)


----------



## Zv (Mar 2, 2015)

I work full time as a performance supervisor for an English teaching company in Japan. I manage 16 English instructors. 

I got into photography about 4 years ago. I've made a little bit of money doing some paid jobs including a wedding and one corporate shoot that went into a magazine. My most recent paid job was a fashion shoot for a small startup business (just two guys selling dresses) looking for a cheap photographer. 

I make enough money from my main job to pay for my GAS but it's nice to know I can earn a bit of money from the gear I buy to justify it!


----------



## OscarBjarna (Mar 2, 2015)

Graphic designer and part time photographer. 
I mostly design logos (or at least try).


----------



## beckstoy (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm a Full Time Forensic Scientist.

Photography is fun, and I'm now starting to get paid well for it. I doubt I'd want to do it primarily, however.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 2, 2015)

grifter


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 4, 2015)

If Privatebydesign's full-time photography has him shooting 1 day a week, my part-time photography work has me shooting a just a few hours a month. I have done more or less depending on the work, but in my small market, most of it is mundane and there's not much of it. I enjoy it, though, and it funds the majority of my camera gear along with some teaching and financial consulting work I do on the side. 

My current contracting gig is as an IT project manager / management consultant, currently managing large homeland security projects for a state agency. In former lives, I have been a technical writer, web & graphic designer, and even had a brief stint as a fashion photographer.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 4, 2015)

candc said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunnystate said:
> ...



Sonnystate's point is proven of course...



Sunnystate said:


> LOL. being an artist is a condition, but in my case condition that I only brought on myself for various reasons mainly because it became source of my income in critical moment of my life.
> 
> Seems like everybody here do worry about future of Canon as a leader, and about quality of Canon products, but CR apparently represents only small group of consumers mostly from developed countries like USA. All I am saying is that you guys represent just that, rather small elite of pretty privileged people. The point is that you will not be able to sustain Canon if everybody else including store clerks abandon it.
> I would like to believe that Canon has other venues of gathering information, and CR is NOT the way to gauge general photographers needs. Most vocal members here represent no more than 5% of consumers (maybe just 1% LOL)
> ...



I agree that the population active on CR, particularly from that thread, is likely to be representitve of quite a small portion of the Canon camera user base. But, boy are we convinced we know what people want in a camera! And when someone asks for critics or comments on a picture, boy do we know what is wrong with it! 

Its hard trying to be objective in such a subjective world...


----------



## justaCanonuser (Mar 5, 2015)

surapon said:


> Yes, I am 66 Year Old man , But Young at heart, Yes I have my own Company Architects and Engineers since 1985, and I am Full time architect too. Yes, I have Photography as my main hobby, Plus eat great goods are only second hobby.
> I make average $ 10,000 to 15,000 US Dollars for Photography Hobby( take the photos for Tourist department for the counties, Wedding and entertainment industry) but that not enough for my GAS. to buy the new Lenses or new Cameras---Ha, Ha, Ha, That why I still work full time Architect to make more money to feed my hungry Family and my GAS. illness too.
> One day, after my health not good and healthy anymore, I will dump all equipment to my dear son, and Carry only Cell Phone with 32 MP. Camera.
> Have FUN to the hobby that we all love.
> Surapon


+10 I always love to read your posts, Surapon!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 6, 2015)

IMG_0001 said:


> I'm a Ph.D candidate ..



Good luck with that. There are few things worse than being a Ph.D Candidate. ;D

I still have PTSD flashbacks from my doctorate. Those scars take a long time to heal. LoL

Have you lost all interest in your dissertation topic? Has the process sucked all the life and motivation from you? Do you hate your chair? Do you think every single day "why am I doing this?"

Then you are a Ph.D Candidate. <snicker>

Good luck with it and get er done!


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 8, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Ph.D candidate ..
> ...



Thanks!

Actually, I got back to liking both my subject and advisor about a year ago. The year before that, I was at the bottom of the barrel however. May be you know the feeling of starting on working real hard on a topic and the more you work, the less plausible most of the fundamental hypotheses get, and then they just start falling apart... 

Luckily for me, it turned out that one of the secondary paths we had opened started to demonstrate some nice potential. That is when light started to shine again I was able to build some meomentum back. Now I'm in the process of publishing a few papers on the outcomes and I should be through with the defense sometimes this summer.

By the way, Ph.D is itself an acronym for a specific stem of PTSD. Permenant Head Damage, never fully recoverable... You probably remember wondering, while you were an undergrad, if your professors were born like that or they became like that. Well, they were not born so... That's just the most accute form of the Ph.D syndrome.

My girlfriend however hates my thesis subject and advisor...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 9, 2015)

IMG_0001 said:


> By the way, Ph.D is itself an acronym for a specific stem of PTSD. Permenant Head Damage, never fully recoverable...



I had not heard that one. ;D

To me a PHD meant Piled Higher and Deeper.


----------

